# 1 GB ipod nano!



## whitesaint (Feb 7, 2006)

I didnt think it would ever happen, no wonder they were phasing out the ipod shuffle, i guess it's the same as the 2 and 4 GB nanos except it is 1 GB, more info here


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 7, 2006)

£100 ipod nano in britain...


----------



## garymum4d (Feb 7, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> £100 ipod nano in britain...


No..It's £109 on the Apple Store!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 7, 2006)

i've heard it's £99.88 in the education store... in britain... so ner...


----------



## garymum4d (Feb 7, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> i've heard it's £99.88 in the education store... in britain... so ner...


Sorry...  your right... I left school 27 years ago and therefore don't qualify for the edu discount anymore.....Damit!!!


----------



## whitesaint (Feb 7, 2006)

Am in the only one in the U.S. here, it is $149.99 US Dollars here.  iPod shuffles are a lot cheaper now.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Feb 7, 2006)

yea they are a lot cheaper now.  Tempted to get a 1GB Nano for myself in Black...really tempted


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow... nice prices on the iPod lineup now!


----------



## dmetzcher (Feb 7, 2006)

whitesaint said:
			
		

> I didnt think it would ever happen, no wonder they were phasing out the ipod shuffle, i guess it's the same as the 2 and 4 GB nanos except it is 1 GB, more info here


Where did you hear that they are phasing out the shuffle? I think keeping it around fits nicely into their iPod line. If they were phasing it out, they would probably have stopped selling it when the new 1GB nano was made available. They don't tend to keep products around after they've replaced them.

In any case, they now have a price range for everyone.


----------



## whitesaint (Feb 7, 2006)

dmetzcher said:
			
		

> Where did you hear that they are phasing out the shuffle? I think keeping it around fits nicely into their iPod line. If they were phasing it out, they would probably have stopped selling it when the new 1GB nano was made available. They don't tend to keep products around after they've replaced them.
> 
> In any case, they now have a price range for everyone.



from slashdot and macrumors

I dont know if they are phasing out the shuffle, but the sources might have gotten it confused with how they just introduced the 1GB iPod Nano today.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Feb 7, 2006)

i was hoping for bigger Nano's actually...a 1 GB, 4GB and an 8GB Nano...one could dream, can't he?

1 GB - $149
4 GB - $199
8 GB - $249

a pipedream...but my dream

really really tempted to buy a 1GB Nano..


----------



## mdnky (Feb 8, 2006)

RGrphc2 said:
			
		

> really really tempted to buy a 1GB Nano..


I was too for a whole...oh...5 seconds.  Then I remembered I'm still recovering from the unplanned purchase of my PowerBook.  If I had the money just lying around though, well then I'd definitely buy one for riding (bike) or short trips around town.  Might make a nice permanent vehicle iPod as well (a black one would hide really well against that black interior).


----------



## DevilRocks (Feb 8, 2006)

1gb, yea right I would fill that up so fast lol. I am also from the US, i would never buy a 1gb nano, maybe an 8gb like you were saying, oh wait, i already have 8.2 gb of music and i keep getting more. Yea i would stick with a regular iPod, also, nano's can't play movies can they?


----------



## mindbend (Feb 8, 2006)

That's what so nice about the iPod line. There's a product for every need.

I grabbed a 3G 30GB model a while back to fit my whole library and to use for miscellaneous file shuttling from work to home and to/fro clients.

For the wife I got her a cute mini, which is plenty big for her library.

I have the shuffle for working out.

I would love to trade out the shuffle for the 1GB nano, but I'll stick it out.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 8, 2006)

i want a 160gb iPod.  until that day, i'll have to stick with juggling playlists on my 40gb


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 9, 2006)

I like the Price Drop on the Shuffles (i might get a few as presents)

and BTW 100,000th post in the news, rumors and Discussion forum ^_^


----------



## gerbick (Feb 9, 2006)

hmmm... I would get one to double as a "flash drive", but 1gb usb flash drives can be found for 35 bucks now.

pass.  I'll keep my 30gb iPod Photo 

(yep, still recharges and functions with my Firewire too)


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Feb 9, 2006)

$220 over here is Oz. That's a heck of a lot of money for a 1GB MP3 player -- even if it does have a colour screen and a click wheel. 

I do like the nanos but I could never part with $220-$360 for a player with only 1-4GB of storage.


----------

